# Roman settlement found near man-made hill



## Talysia (Mar 10, 2007)

BBC NEWS | England | Wiltshire | Roman clues found at ancient hill

I was intrigued when I saw this.  To think that the hill in question was man-made is impressive in itself, but to hear that it would have been a site of pilgrimage to some?  Added to the fact that the Roman settlement close to it was so big, it seems to me like a fairly important discovery for English archaeology.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh, now that does sound exciting. Thanks, Talysia! Let us know if you see more on this one, would you?


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Mar 10, 2007)

It's interesting to note that there was an 18th century shaft cut into the mound. No doubt someone was attempting to see if it was a royal tomb that should be excavated. It's a shame because that shaft undoubtedly is what's causing the mound's de-stabilization.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 6, 2007)

At one stage people used to abseil down SIlbury Hill, but they had to make that illegal. The whole area is full of sites.


----------



## Talysia (May 11, 2007)

I found a little more on this story.

BBC NEWS | England | Wiltshire | Tunnel open again at Silbury hill


----------



## The Ace (May 11, 2007)

It's interesting that a 5000-year-old monument is being studied by archaeologists as we know so little about that time.  The Roman presence is intreguing, though.  Was it just coincidence that the settlement was built there, was it simply a convenient landmark or was there a deeper purpose ?  I'd love to know those answers as well.


----------



## Allegra (May 11, 2007)

Isn't it fascinating! Hope they can find out more soon. Thanks for posting the update, Talysia!


----------



## NatureLover (Jun 10, 2007)

Since this is my first posting since becoming a member, I must say I find all your comments on this story very interesting. It is sad that so many archaeological sites have been tampered with for personal gain, ruining or changing the true meaning of what professional archeologists may be able to find out about ancient civilizations.


----------



## Talysia (Jun 10, 2007)

It is a shame, NatureLover, and I'd like to see more sites preserved.  Welcome to the Chronicles.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jun 23, 2007)

What is sadder is Silbury Hill wasn't the only such hill in the area, there was another but I believe it collapsed in the 1800s and its stone was taken away for building material. What is even worse is the damage caused by so called alien hunters who abseiled down into it in 2001 causing no end of damage.


----------

